# Glenfield Tunnel, Leicester, 2015



## The Wombat (Apr 1, 2016)

*Permission visit on an organised tour last year. Thought I would share, as it was an interesting place.

I had wanted to see this place for a while, as it is the only derelict tunnel in the county I have not been inside, so jumped at the chance to have a tour round here.

Visited with Juju, Lost Explorer & Burb147.
Thanks to the Leicestershire Industrial history society.*

_Glenfield Tunnel is 1796 yards long and opened in 1832 and closed in 1966. 
It was designed by the famous railway engineer George Stephenson and built between 1829–32 under the supervision of his son Robert. At the time of its construction, it was the longest tunnel in the world. In the last 10 years, Leicester council spent a large sum of money reinforcing the tunnel with over 30 concrete arches._













































thanks for looking


----------



## Seven (Apr 1, 2016)

lived in leicestershire for awhile (enderby)..how did i miss this..looks interesting. and some nice photos you got there!


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 1, 2016)

Seven said:


> lived in leicestershire for awhile (enderby)..how did i miss this..looks interesting. and some nice photos you got there!



thanks mate.
Think there are 8 derelict railway tunnels in Leicestershire; 2 of which are in Leicester itself (the other being Ingarsby)


----------



## Rubex (Apr 1, 2016)

I bet you had fun in here! Great photos of it Wombat


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 1, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I bet you had fun in here! Great photos of it Wombat



Thank you M'dear 
Was nice to see inside


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 2, 2016)

You got some lovely shots there mate.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 2, 2016)

I like the way they have strengthened the tunnel top marks to the local council for helping to preserve it.


----------



## smiler (Apr 2, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> I like the way they have strengthened the tunnel top marks to the local council for helping to preserve it.


 
I agree, they deserve a bit of credit, Well done for grabbing the opportunity to have a nose Wombat, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks guys

It is good that the council have made an effort to salvage this landmark piece of engineering 

Great to see inside


----------

